# "Call 911" - FDNY Paramedics



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

gotta admire FDNY paramedics

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXln3ZujCqs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 17, 2010)

If we did one of these it would involve banjo's and an old moonshine jug...


----------



## tom (Jul 17, 2010)

im gunna play that in the volvo when on call.....




were responding to a code 3 with the windows open and playing this at full blast.....


you see an ambulance coming and you hear sirens and "heart attack call 911"


----------



## firecoins (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah this video has come up several times.


----------



## code3emt (Jul 25, 2010)

Is he wearing a tactical armor carrier. It looks like a Safariland carrier that the gang and narcotics guys where at my department...


----------



## tom (Jul 26, 2010)

it looks like Kevlar to me, just with a few pockets added to the plate jacket


----------



## Melclin (Jul 26, 2010)

So..FDNY EMS have officially lost whatever credibility they had as medical professionals. 

It's also a really really really bad song.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2010)

Melclin said:


> So..FDNY EMS have officially lost whatever credibility they had as medical professionals.
> 
> It's also a really really really bad song.


Hehe, a lot of the EMTs in my area like it.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 26, 2010)

i like it, i dont know why you say they lost credibility

does he have tactical bacon in that tactical vest?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bullets said:


> does he have tactical bacon in that tactical vest?



+5 points


----------



## Melclin (Jul 26, 2010)

Bullets said:


> i like it, i dont know why you say they lost credibility



That's sarcasm...right? 

There's nothing odd to you about a low tier healthcare technician doing a gangsta rap dressed like rambo? Would you think it was equally sensible for a CNA? This just screams lame to me. EDIT: unless he's taking the piss, and I missed it.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 26, 2010)

Melclin said:


> That's sarcasm...right?
> 
> There's nothing odd to you about a low tier healthcare technician doing a gangsta rap dressed like rambo? Would you think it was equally sensible for a CNA? This just screams lame to me. EDIT: unless he's taking the piss, and I missed it.



I have seen MDs doing a gangsta rap dressed like Rambo.  So what?

I ave little respecr for CNA's.  They may be better at doing gangsta rap.  

The video did not lose or gain respect for EMS.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 27, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I have seen MDs doing a gangsta rap dressed like Rambo.  So what?
> 
> I ave little respecr for CNA's.  They may be better at doing gangsta rap.
> 
> The video did not lose or gain respect for EMS.



Well if the docs were serious I would think less of them, but I would be willing to bet good money they were being ironic (better know as 'taking the piss' here in Aus). The problem is, I highly doubt these guys were being ironic. If this video doesn't seem weird to you guys, then I guess ya'll just be practicing a much more bad arse variety of prehospital care than we do here 

I actually quite like hip hop, but aside from my thinking this video is unashamedly lame, its a crap song B)


----------



## firecoins (Jul 27, 2010)

Melclin said:


> If this video doesn't seem weird to you guys, then I guess ya'll just be practicing a much more bad arse variety of prehospital care than we do here
> 
> I actually quite like hip hop, but aside from my thinking this video is unashamedly lame, its a crap song B)



I think your looking to find something wrong.   The video might be lame but I have yet to see how it has anything to do with prehospital care.


----------



## GR1N53N (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sure they were just 'taking the piss' and having a little fun.  No problem there.

But, "brain attack"?  Am I just mis-hearing that?  :unsure:


----------



## Rob123 (Sep 9, 2010)

GR1N53N said:


> But, "brain attack"?  Am I just mis-hearing that?  :unsure:



"Brain attack" sounds much cooler than "stroke" and rhymes easier than "Cerebral Vascular Accident"

</sarcasm>


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2010)

Brain attack is to stroke as heart attack is to an MI.  No problem there.


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 9, 2010)

GR1N53N said:


> I'm sure they were just 'taking the piss' and having a little fun.  No problem there.
> 
> But, "brain attack"?  Am I just mis-hearing that?  :unsure:



My instructor explained that this term has come about to help educate the public on the seriousness of a stroke and to put it more online with a heart attack (since the two are similar events, albeit with different consequences).


----------



## FLEMTP (Sep 10, 2010)

Bullets said:


> does he have tactical bacon in that tactical vest?





No no no.. not even close.. its a "tactical" collapsible detachable lead filled IV pole


----------



## legion1202 (Sep 22, 2010)

I liked the video, he also has another one out. I mean it is something diffrent from the rap about making drug money, slapping women around and w/e. The guy loves his job and made a song about it. At least he remembers Sept 11th in it..

The Flack jacket is kinda crazy...


----------

